# Where to find US Expats for a study?



## Kstew1188

Hey guys, this is a bit of weird question. I work as a researcher and a colleague of mine is looking to recruit American citizens living abroad for a study. She's never done anything like this, and is having some trouble building a sample. Any ideas on places to post where it a) won't come off as spam and b) there is a high volume of expats who are not students or military? I told her to give Facebook groups a try, not really sure what else to suggest.


----------



## nyclon

I think Facebook is a good option. However, they are closed groups and in most cases to gain access to those pages you'll need to convince them that you're an American living in the in the UK or about to move to the UK.. So, unless your/her Facebook page indicates that you're an American in the UK, that's unlikely to work. 

Other options are university alumni abroad groups and in London there is a group called the American Woman's Club. There may be other chapters across the UK.


----------



## Kstew1188

Ah, that's a good idea! The incentive for the study is a bit high ($100 for 35-minute interview), which ironically is making people skeptical. But going through something a little more professional (e.h. university alumni group) sounds like a good way to mitigate that concern.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Try contacting some of the American expat groups directly. In Paris, for example, there is the AARO, AAWE, with other groups located outside Paris. Check the FAWCO website for a list of the American Women's Clubs that are members in Europe and elsewhere. Some US Consulates websites may still carry lists of "American organizations" in their respective countries.

But you may have to make contact by good old fashioned snail mail and possibly offer to take out an ad in their newsletter or on their website to contact the members directly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

